# Clown Fish Advice



## Si_C (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi every time we go in to the pet shop my girlfriend stands infront of the clown fish and says how much she want one so i was thinking about getting a small tank with 3 or four of them in it as a present ( but i will prob end up taking care of them:whistling2:lol ) i have never really kept fish apart from gold fish when i was younger lol so i am not sure how big a tank they would need .. diet .. heating .. and what sort of price it will all come to and anything else i might need to know any help people could give me with this would be great 

Please keep in mind it will only be for a few fish of the same type so a smallish set up is needed ( not for a mixed tank or anything like that ) 

thanks very much


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi

You can only keep 1 or 2 clownfish in a small tank as they will become territorial, I have a 30 gallon tank and think it is a suitable size for mine.

Price depends on if you want to keep fish only or a reef?

It cost me around £1000 to set mine up but you can budget with cheaper equipment and second hand tanks.

Marine are a bit harder to keep than tropical fish but in my oppinion are well worth it and would recommend it to anyone if they have the patience and time to spend with them.


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

As above only buy 2 clowns , Its always best to buy TMC raised Common clowns i assume these are the ones your missus wants , They are the best choice as they are good choices for first marine fish, Buy 2 small ones and they will pair up evetually one will go male and the other female, dont forget to ask the retailer to bag them up in the same bag, this helps to bond them from the start.
Dont buy wild clowns they dont do so good and isnt supporting the hobby.

It can cost an arm and a leg but you could always buy yourself an all in one Nano tank these range in price from the River-reef type around 200 all in to the more pricey deltec ones that can cost up to £400, the deltec come with halibe light and a skimmer, very handy extras, as you will soon get the bug for some coral.

Do a search on the net for nano type tanks and get some ideas they can look great and dont require alot of work, Keeping them cool maybe of a concern if you have a very warm house tho, and will need topping up daily.

Diet for clowns again will consist of Frozen marine mix alone or a good quality Marine flake not Aquarium it binds up in the marine fishes guts and can cause problems, Its better to add ranges from New Era or alike, Heating is best kept between 77-82 

Any Questions ask away.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

A RiverReef 48ltr with set you back about £112. coral sand about £15. RO water £3.50 for 25liters. Salt £9 and up. Refactomitor ( i would never use a hydromitor, they are not acurate enough) £39.99. Live rock £100. leave to cycle for around a month. Test your water. If all ok. Put in a clean up crew, Ie: sand siffting snail, turbo snail, hermit crab, cleaner shrimp over a few weeks, if all still well, get your clown. I would never buy a TMC clown the colour is too wishy washy. I would get a percular clown ( What nemo is) If thats the clown you like. But there are many clowns out there. I have a marron clown (called nemo, My 3yr old named him) and a chocolate clown ( called Chip). A good book to get is " the simple guide to marine aqariums". Good luck!:2thumb:


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

cheap easy set-up, personally has to be the orca nano tank, comes with all the equipment (may need a small powerhead as extra tank flow) and then buy suitable sand, live rock (~10-15 KG), a hydrometer, salt, RO water and your virtually set-up

as for the TMC clowns, i agree that TMC captives are very pale, you see some wild ones and your like :gasp: or if you can get them from a shop that is supplied by a local breeder then they are normally better colours as TMC produce a vast amount and focus more on growth than colour unfortunately

but clowns are tough as nails so are the best beginner marine IME, i currently have 4 breeding pairs of perc's, 2 young pairs of percs, a pair of clarkii (gorgeous clowns) and a pair of tomato clowns each in 2ft tanks on a system


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

My Tomato clowns a psycho, Real nasty head butts the glass everytime i come near him:whistling2:


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

the parents of the juvenile pair i'm lookoing after are real viscious as well, but are were in a 13ft reef so could only get one adult out that has now gone elsewhere  we have a maroon thats worse though


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I have heard that maroons are the most viscious but the best to get to hoat an anemone.


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

i've never darned to try them with an anemone tbh, but as for aggression, a mate of mine who breeds clowns in the midlands had 2 pairs, they were in his sumps and both pairs would try to attack the pump


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

ReefKeeper said:


> My Tomato clowns a psycho, Real nasty head butts the glass everytime i come near him:whistling2:


what the hell have you been feeding him to do that to him?my 2 clowns are so friendly.they never leave each others side an they eat from my hand now.

i would go with a nano myself.dont bother setting one up its costs the earth.iv just gone from tropicals as they are boring as hell to marines.i converted my tank thought it would only cost about £300!god i was in for a shock.im getting on for about £2k in all with all the live rock an coral,fish etc.


----------

